# he knows "wait"



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

I just wanted to give an update on the little pup we brought home a week ago. I am thankful to the advice I received here and the links and book suggestions. We are enjoying working with this pup. And my 4 yo GS is learning a few new things too.

My little rescue GS pup is doing just amazingly well. I have been working with him with his food. We feed him in his crate. I began by holding him and telling him to sit while a child put the food in the crate. I told him to wait and let him go eat when I said ok. After only 5 days of this, he waits patiently, I do not even have to hold his collar! Smart guy! He now waits while I put the dish in there myself.

He also waits while I pet my other GS. He does not budge in and demand petting if I tell him to wait.:smile2:

We also worked with taking his dish away. He is very patient about it. I let multiple children take his dish away and he is ok with all of them.

He is such a loving, affectionate and well behaved pup. I am so happy I begged my husband to let me have him!:smile2: The older dog and the pup are doing just fine. No signs of agression since that one evening. They are playing like old friends. 

Its really a happy thing to have 2 such good boys!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Marinemom19 said:


> I am so happy I begged my husband to let me have him!


Interesting... at my house I'm the one doing the begging. :smile2: Anyway, glad to see it working out for you both. Sounds like you both needed each other and this is a really good match. :thumbup:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Marinemom19 said:


> I just wanted to give an update on the little pup we brought home a week ago. I am thankful to the advice I received here and the links and book suggestions. We are enjoying working with this pup. And my 4 yo GS is learning a few new things too.
> 
> My little rescue GS pup is doing just amazingly well. I have been working with him with his food. We feed him in his crate. I began by holding him and telling him to sit while a child put the food in the crate. I told him to wait and let him go eat when I said ok. After only 5 days of this, he waits patiently, I do not even have to hold his collar! Smart guy! He now waits while I put the dish in there myself.
> 
> ...


Wow MM19 it sounds like you have him well on his way to basic family manners! I'm so happy for you (and him). I really admire folks like you and others who do rescues. I think there is a special place God has made in heaven for y'all. As far as begging your husband... well I'm not very smart but "If momma aint happy then N O B O D Y S happy". That little pup has got it going on with you as his advocate. Good luck and please post some pictures.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

So glad the behavioral issues are working out so well. How is he doing health-wise now? Have they been able to pinpoint what his problems are yet?


----------



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

Deb said:


> So glad the behavioral issues are working out so well. How is he doing health-wise now? Have they been able to pinpoint what his problems are yet?


The vet is not worried about the liver problem. He said the enzymes that were elevated in the tests he took last week pointed to the fact that he had been living off of his own body stores. He gave him a vet strength wormer to catch any nasties that the home wormer might have missed. Lyme and Heart worm were negative. As for the seizure he had on record for Nov, vet was not worried about it yet. He said to watch it and record them if we see any. I am guessing he maybe had a vaccine reaction, or his original home was in the middle of a conventional cornfield or something where there were lots of pesticides. 

He thinks that the health problems came from him starving, being stressed and getting an infection of some sort. He was not used to living outdoors 24/7, and he was doing that during the coldest weeks we have had here. Vet thinks he had some sort of infection, and that is why his white blood cells were so high and he had a temp. He is on antibiotics. 

Vet says just to feed him lots and see how he does as time goes on. He has a feeling that time, good food and good care well heal all the problems with this pup.

He is so goofy and good natured, he just brings a smile to my face:smile2: My children love him.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Marinemom19 said:


> I just wanted to give an update on the little pup we brought home a week ago. I am thankful to the advice I received here and the links and book suggestions. We are enjoying working with this pup. And my 4 yo GS is learning a few new things too.
> 
> My little rescue GS pup is doing just amazingly well. I have been working with him with his food. We feed him in his crate. I began by holding him and telling him to sit while a child put the food in the crate. I told him to wait and let him go eat when I said ok. After only 5 days of this, he waits patiently, I do not even have to hold his collar! Smart guy! He now waits while I put the dish in there myself.
> 
> ...


Great job! 'Wait' is a priceless command. You'll use it in so many situations, you are very wise to teach it to your puppy. It could save his life someday.

Now. Where are the pics?!


----------



## DennisTinsley (Feb 18, 2016)

It is always a sweet feeling when they show you they are learning!!


----------



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

zetti said:


> Now. Where are the pics?!


My teens are getting back from Washington DC this evening, and they have the camera. I will gladly share photos when I get my camera back :smile2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Marinemom19 said:


> The vet is not worried about the liver problem. He said the enzymes that were elevated in the tests he took last week pointed to the fact that he had been living off of his own body stores. He gave him a vet strength wormer to catch any nasties that the home wormer might have missed. Lyme and Heart worm were negative. As for the seizure he had on record for Nov, vet was not worried about it yet. He said to watch it and record them if we see any. I am guessing he maybe had a vaccine reaction, or his original home was in the middle of a conventional cornfield or something where there were lots of pesticides.
> 
> He thinks that the health problems came from him starving, being stressed and getting an infection of some sort. He was not used to living outdoors 24/7, and he was doing that during the coldest weeks we have had here. Vet thinks he had some sort of infection, and that is why his white blood cells were so high and he had a temp. He is on antibiotics.
> 
> ...


That's awesome news! So glad everything is looking so much better on ALL sides!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL ... my "mythical" ... that there is "always that guy/girl in person???" Congrads ... you have "PM."


----------



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

Tarsus on the left and Major on the right. Looking at a treat :wink2:


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

oh my! 2 great looking boys!!!!


----------

